# What kind of "Card" person are you?



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

When you buy or receive cards for birthdays, anniversaries etc, do you prefer cards that are sentimental with heartfelt messages? Funny ones that make the reader laugh? Or blank ones so you can personalize your message?

I prefer to buy and receive funny cards and make people laugh. My husband likes to buy and receive sentimental cards because he says he has trouble expressing himself in words, so he likes his cards to do it for him.

What about you?


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

Funny cards. My sister is turning 26 (or 27, I don't know), and I have a running gag that she's actually 30 years old (like, post on her facebook that she's 30 years old kind of gag), and so I saw a lovely "Happy 30th!" card in the store I picked up just for her :crazy:.

My parents are buying her wrinkle cream and sending it to her.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I tend to end up with sentimental ones because I usually like their pictures better - they tend to be more detailed or realistic or pretty or have nature photography or something, with fonts that are prettier too. 

I guess I also just tend to be a more serious person and don't really joke around that much with people so the funny ones seem out of character for me. But I also consider what kind of card the other person would be more likely to like getting.

I don't send cards much, I always forget, and never know what to write in them without sounding really cheesy or lame.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Funny, especially with animals that I think are cute (like cats) and/or awkwardly funny (like llamas).


----------



## KingShadow (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm a ESFJ who greatly favors sentimental cards. c:


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Funny or blank with personalized sentiment.

Usually just an envelope with cash or a well written note will do though...


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

The kind with money. :wink:


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

When buying for others, I base it on what I think best fits our relationship and takes their tastes into consideration. My mother will often get a sentimental card, but I wouldn't get one for a friend or boyfriend—they get a funny card or a personalized message—sometimes both (funny outside, personal inside).

As for what i prefer to receive: I am not a fan of sentimental cards, finding them to broad and generalized, but I understand that some people don't know how to express themselves so, if I think they mean the card sincerely, I will appreciate the gesture. I much prefer funny or personal—but not just a general funny card; I like it to be something that shows they get _my _sense of humour—since I always consider the recipient's sense of humour when buying cards for _them_.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't mean to break the thread, but I really don't like cards. I don't really object to the idea of letters, and so I suppose a card isn't that different from a letter. I just have general dislike for them due to the occasions that they're used for. I'm very put off from these cultural traditions of card-giving. I'd much rather receive a letter.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

I only like ones that have money in them.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

The kind that comes with a little green surprise in the middle. :kitteh:


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

I am not really a fan of cards, I prefer verbal expression and expression through one's actions. Cards just do not touch me like they do for other people.


----------



## Nesta (Jan 17, 2015)

I don't really like cards. I don't think I have ever received one that actually fits me. 

I noticed that I try and go out of my way to choose the most inappropriate card that can still be read as a card that fits the occasion. For example, I chose a valentine's card for my husband that had this picture of this couple at the beach. You couldn't see faces, it was just a computer generated silhouette. It looked like some 90's reject card where the woman was wearing a pony tail and mom jeans and the only thing going for the man was he was so extremely average. Somehow all of this was conveyed in a silhouette which impressed me. The whole picture was strange and it had some sort of sappy message on the inside. It was the most generic, inappropriate card I could find and he understood it.

I take great pains to find cards like this when I give cards. I could put just as much energy into finding something heartwarming and sincere but I don't. I think it is that I can't find something that says what I want to say so I will put my energy into looking for something else and having fun with it. People who know me understand this about me. I like to express my affection for people in different ways.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm not a big fun of card giving but it's a big thing in England, so when in Rome...

I try to find ones that have witty messages, or just ones I think the receiving party would appreciate. 

I'd much rather receive a letter, or a small, handmade gift. Heck a cupcake would be nice too!


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Apparently I voted sentimental 0_0 But, definitely funny.


----------



## isamanthax (Mar 22, 2016)

I base it on their personality and how many years I've known them. It varies.


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

I chose other mainly because I hate cards in general. Waste of money.


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

I understand their usefulness and why people like them, but to me sentimental cards seem too simple and possibly condescending. I love funny cards though. In the case of my death, I'd probably prefer having cartoons exchanged than people bumbling around for the right words to write/send.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I just buy bulk blank card stock and write a personalized message based on what I am giving it for. 

I do the same with wrapping paper and bags I tend to get classic brown wrap and brown straw string or black, white, etc solids and accent. I do not get the HAPPY BIRTHDAY bag. (I kinda think its tacky to get the bag marketed for the occassion). ie at a wedding theres always 50 white bags with wedding crap all over it all. I would rather just get a very simplistic but polished box or bag or wrap usually and color coordinate outside the generally marketed occasion colors. Less is more I believe with most of the presentation of those sorts of things.

Receiving wise I guess whatever the giver thought to give is appreciated. I will say I guess I like more of a personalized message from another as opposed to a card written by another author with just a signature.


----------

